# How do you get a really big mobi file to Kindle account?



## jehma

I'm so annoyed. I bought Words of Radiance from Dragonmount and the mobi file is over the 50 MB file limit. I know I can transfer it by cable, but is there any way to get it into my account?


----------



## SusanCassidy

Not if it is too big to email.  You might try converting to mobi in Calibre, and see if that reduces the file size.


----------



## Adaman14

You might just upload it as is to the Kindle with Calibre keeping the 50Mb file size. My guess is there are some pictures that increase the file size.  If you can convert the book in Calibre (assuming no DRM), then I would try to do it without the pics.  It might mean converting to  TXT format and then back to Mobi.


----------



## jehma

Thanks for your responses. I did create a smaller file in Calibre (going epub -> mobi) and also reported the problem to Dragonmount. The said this is the first time Tor ever produced an ebook file this big and they produced a smaller mobi file for download.


----------



## Tia K

Adaman14 said:


> You might just upload it as is to the Kindle with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibre keeping the 50Mb file size. My guess is there are some pictures that increase the file size. If you can convert the book in Calibre (assuming no DRM), then I would try to do it without the pics. It might mean converting to TXT format and then back to Mobi.


I was wondering the same, I'm going to give it a try
Thanks for sharing


----------



## SusanCassidy

Is the 50MB limit on the part of your email provider, or on Amazon's part?  If the former, try a different email client.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

50 MB is huge. How many illustrations does it have?


----------



## jehma

The 50MB limit is Amazon's. There's no way to get a file that large into their cloud. The book is 1088 pages with some illustrations - not a ton, but there are some. 

The publisher produced a smaller file. I don't know what they did, but the illustrations are all still there.

BTW, it's a great book


----------



## tsemple

The 50MB limit is the largest file size you can send to personal documents service. If you send via email, the email service may throttle attachment size to much less than that (10-20MB); Amazon doesn't control that part. So I would use the Send To Kindle app for everything, it also lets you choose which devices to send to, whether to convert PDF, and whether to store a copy with your account.

Many mobi files that you get from 3rd parties are just raw output from Amazon's kindlegen tool. They include 3 parts: mobi7 format, kf8 format, and a source archive, of roughly equal size. There are scripts that will strip off the source archive, which will shrink it by about 33%. I'm not sure if calibre is set up to do that but you might investigate that (say by doing mobi-->mobi conversion). Personal documents service won't accept 'pure' kf8 files, so the calibre mobi conversion option to generate 'both' old and new mobi should be used.

If you have something bigger than 50MB the only simple alternative is to side load it over USB, or use cloud storage like dropbox and download with the browser. But in neither case will it get stored with your account. You could even use Amazon's Cloud Drive for this (a chunk of free storage that comes with each Amazon account), though the web interface is not particularly mobile friendly.


----------

